

Human breast milk has become a new luxury item for China's rich. - teawithcarl
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1275313/adult-breast-feeding-report-angers-chinas-netizens

======
bayesianhorse
A sobering thought: Milk powder in China is probably one of the safest local
products currently.

Think about it: There have been death sentences over the matter, no government
agency will want to embarass themselves again over the same issue, and with
low prices for Chinese milk powder there really isn't a lot of profit to be
made by cheating.

